# Daffodil Classic, Tulip Classic, Tour De Lopez



## mac57 (May 13, 2012)

Hi, Anyone have any feedback regarding these rides coming up in April? Thanks.


----------



## regnaD kciN (Mar 2, 2013)

I rode the first two, but about twenty years ago; don't know how much they've changed. The Tulip Pedal (actual name) was a nice scenic ride over flat-as-a-pancake but roughly-paved roads. The Daffodil Classic was longer and hillier than I was expecting, but the hills were of the rolling or gradual climb type rather than anything steep. There was also more of a feel of being way out in the middle of nowhere than in the ride through the Skagit farmlands. Never tried the Lopez ride.


----------



## mac57 (May 13, 2012)

Many thanks for the reply.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I am heading over from Port Angeles for the 63 mile Daffodil Classic on Sunday. Sounds like the weather will be mediocre, but the right gear can take care of that.


----------

